# Bild auf der Konsole, so wie bei der Install-CD

## dufy

Hallo

Ich bin auf der suche nach einer anleitung oder hinweisen, wie man ein bild, so wie bei der install-cd am rechten rand (gentoo linux 2006.0) zu sehen ist hinbekommt. 

kann mir da jemmand von euch weiterhelfen?

vielen dank im vorraus

mfg

fritz

----------

## Eisbrecher

Das Theme ist in der entsprechenden Version des Pakets media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd. Installationsanleitung findest du unter http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## dufy

hallo

schon mal vielden dank für die antwort

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mich klar genug ausgedrückt habe. aber ich meine nicht das splashbild sondern das bild wenn die cd kmplett gebootet hat. während des bootens kann ich auch noch mit der maus über das rechte bild "wandern" hat aber die cd komplett gebootet ist das bild mit dem maus-cursor und dem anderen nicht mehr zu rerreichen. und genau das bild meine ich. ich weiß nicht ob der oben genante link das auch beschreibt. wenn doch im welchen abschnitt?

mfg fritz

----------

## franzf

Nach dem zweiten Durchlesen tippe ich auf den Lgin-Manager.

Man kann nämlich auf einer Konsole nicht mit der Maus "rumwandern" außer man hat den gpm installiert und am Laufen.

Verwendest du KDM oder GDM?

Du bekommst verschiedene Themes auf www.gnome-look.org und www.kde-look.org.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen weiter.

Grüße

Franz

P.S.: Wenn du ne Digicam hast mach mal eine Foto von dem Bild das du meinst.

----------

## Sourcecode

Hier ist der Login Manager udn das Packet von der Livecd einfach emergen und beim booten hinzufügen und einstellen:

```

[I] gnome-base/gdm

     Available versions:  2.14.9-r1 2.14.11 2.16.4 ~2.16.6 ~2.18.2 ~2.18.3

     Installed versions:  2.16.4(22:52:19 05/12/07)(-accessibility -debug ipv6 pam -selinux tcpd -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/projects/gdm/

     Description:         GNOME Display Manager

[I] x11-themes/gdm-themes-livecd

     Available versions:  2006.1 2007.0

     Installed versions:  2007.0(22:59:10 05/12/07)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org

     Description:         Gentoo LiveCD theme for the GDM Greeter

```

----------

## dufy

Sorry

aber "eisbrecher" kommt dem am nächsten was ich meine. meine umgebung ist ein PIII mit 450 Mhz. und ich benutze die minimall install-cd. ein grafisches login habe ich nicht. und auf meiner konsole habe ich wirkich ein maus-cursor.

ich werde mal den link durcharbeiten und dann mal sehen was alles möglich ist. 

man lernt durch fehler.

mfg fritz

----------

## Sourcecode

Du musst Gentoo erstmal installieren, wenn du das Installationsbuch durch hast musst du den X.org Server (Das ist das Grafische Interface)  Installieren.

danach kannst du das oben genannte nutzen.

Hier ist die Anleitung für die Installation der Desktop Umgebung und senien Grafikkarten: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/?catid=desktop

Speziell das hier ist das installieren und konfigurieren des X.org Servers:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

----------

## Finswimmer

Alternativ mach ein Foto mit der Digicam, damit wir wissen, was du wirklich willst. Dann sollte es auch schnell gehen, dir die richtigen Tips zu geben.

Tobi

----------

## Vaarsuvius

ich hab mir mal die freiheit genommen die 2006.0 minimal cd zu booten

also... da ist ein splash im silent mode, danach nur die console (kein login manager). und das am rechten rand, das ist einfach nur ein hintergrundbild fuer die konsole, und ist auch nichts anderes als fbsplash.

steht bestimmt in dem howto, kanns dir jetzt nicht raussuchen wo genau, da das gentoo-wiki scheinbar mal wieder down ist.

die livecd hat uebrigens gpm.

----------

## nikaya

Ich habe meinen Fbsplash zur Klärung mal hochgeladen.Vielleicht ist es ja das was der Threadersteller meint.

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/6540/konsole2wx9.png

----------

